# Alley Cat and The Beaver by Jack Koehler



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you SlingNerd for responding to my post "To Scout or Not To Scout" and suggesting I provide reviews on the list of slingshots in my war bag. I certainly had not thought of doing reviews on each of them. Here goes starting at the top of the list with the Alley Cat.

If you have not already read both of Jack's books on Slingshot Shooting they are a must read to the new shooter especially and I am sure that the old hands can pick up some words of wisdom as well. They can be ordered on eBay.

November 2014 marked the beginning of a difficult time of life for me. I was struck down with "CHF". Chronic Heart Failure landed me in the hospital for 7 days 3 of which I was in ICU. Came home to a 95 year old Mother who was sent home from the hospital in December diagnosed with kidney failure. She was put on end of life hospice and not expected to live more than 3 months maximum. In addition to taking care of my own ailing heart, I invested what little energy I had assisting my Mom. After 3 months living in bed the Chaplain came by and asked if Mom would like prayer. Her response was, Yes but don't come back because when they send the Chaplain around it means you're expected to die soon and I am not ready to die. Being off prescription drugs for three months her kidneys cleared up and she is still kicking.

As for me, I actually died twice Jan. 25 and Feb. 3 of 2015. Was out for 20 minutes the first time and managed to call my brother to take me to the hospital where I spent another 4 days. The lights went out again a week later and Mom called 911. They had to zap me before they got me into the ambulance.

I woke up that evening in the hospital to Dr. Andrea Tackett. Tall, dark hair and more beautiful than any woman should be legally allowed to be. I thought I had died and gone to heaven in the presence of an angel.Had a pacemaker installed the next morning. Had to go back in one week later for a do over, one of the wires was not connected correctly. Made about four more trips to ER in the next year....last trip was Nov. 2016 so I might be on the mend.

Always been a real believer in the healing power of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. It is a bit disappointing to be taking drugs and my heart kept beating by a pacemaker. I know He has a plan for me or I would not still be here.

I was too weak to do anything for about two years that I took up loom knitting for lack of something to occupy my time. I couldn't get up and move around without my heart going spastic. Finally got so bored of knitting but still not physically strong enough to spend the day outside.

Then about March something clicked and all of a sudden I could not sit still and felt like getting outside and doing something. Living on ten acres I have lots of room and lots I could do but still not the strength to do everything that needs to be done. I wanted something that would keep me outside and add steps counted on my fit bit step counter and heart monitor.

I bought a Wall Mart Black Widow wrist rocket since I had shot one many years ago in my Border Patrol years. When wets started throwing rocks at us, I fired back with my wrist rocket. Didn't take me long to figure out that there must be something better out there and began my search on the internet.

I ordered an A+ Kit Fox with a arm brace. Took two months to get it. In the meantime, I ordered an Alley Cat off of eBay and had it just a few days later. The Alley Cat, short for Aluminum Catapult, is a beautiful work of art. The exotic wood grips shine in the sunlight. The forks are polished aluminum with a hole designed for loop tubes. Only one complaint, it comes with tubes so weak that a three year old could pull them back. Once I broke the tubes and added stronger tubes I began to really like that piece of art. The forks are wide and never, never will there be a fork hit from the Alley Cat. Well the forks are so thin compared to any other slingshot that it would be like learning to hit a match stick trying to get a fork hit.

It is held in a pinch grip and has a small rubber covered adjustable rod through each side of the fork to wrap your index finger and thumb around. Really comfortable slingshot.

After buying a dozen or more slingshots, the Alley Cat still remains one of my favorite shooters. Would love to figure out how to add flat bands to it....have tried but no success. I did come with looped flat bands but like the tubes the bands were too light to feel like anything but a toy. Found out it shoots real sweet with Red Truemark Tubes ordered from SimpleShot.

Bottom Line______I could have stopped my quest for slingshots right there. I would have been happy shooting it for the rest of my life. But you understand the addictive side of the hobby and I got bit big time. After ordering several slingshots I made the decision to order The Beaver from Jack also. Same beautiful design but completely hammer/pistol grip. Nothing else much different other than it has a big beaver tail that covers your holding hand to keep from getting hand hits from ammo. Jack suggest everyone have one on had for the ladies that want to try slingshot shooting.

Each one of Jack's slingshots are numbered. I have Alley Cat #43 and Beaver #29. He only made 100 of each so grab yours off eBay while they last. I soon figure out how to post pictures and maybe even figure out how to take and post videos at some point. In the mean time just google or look them up on eBay.

Just got a call from Dr. Tackett's office yesterday telling that my pacemaker monitor is showing signs of vtach and I will be changing drugs and going in for an EKG next Thursday. So slingshot shooting has given me something to live for, something to keep me as active as possible and something to connect to others ... meaning you fellow slingshot shooters. Thanks for reading this far. I know you are more interested in slingshots than personal problems but if it weren't for the CHF I wouldn't be shooting slingshots. I would still be training and shoeing horses.

Jolly Roger


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just found this thread while looking at the Alley Cat and what other thought of it.

Tell me, is this your Angel in White?









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

